# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Distance between bath and wall

## Theremin

Can anyone tell me what the minimum required distance is between a free-standing bath and the wall (in Brisbane)?  I've heard 100mm.

----------


## seriph1

I doubt there is a legislated distance, though you should be able to find out from a REECE or similar place. Personally I would place it either hard up against a wall or 250mm away from it so you can clean around it etc. 
Is it an original freestanding cast iron bath or a newie..... and, what kind of tapware are you putting with it?

----------


## Theremin

It's an original cast iron bath which we have had restored.  We have some standard taps but are getting a spout made up for it which is long enough to avoid it dripping down the end of the bath (and causing a stain). 
If there is no legal requirement as to the distance from the wall, then I figure it should be just far enough so my wife can get her hand in there for cleaning but close enough that I can't!   :Wink:

----------


## seriph1

if it doesnt have an overflow, put a floor waste in ....... toooooo often, busy people run the bath and put the kettle on at the same time while it fills - then wonder why their feet are wet .... in the lounge   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  
Sounds like a nice project - my wife is onto me to put in a "slipper" bath (quite a bit higher at one end) - I would love to as I have collected/scrounged/made taps over the years that will suit it brilliantly. Are you going chrome, nickel, gold,brass or antiqued look for your bathware? ... and what about the rest of the bathroom - all period style or no? 
Cheers

----------


## wombat47

Maybe you need just enough room for the wife to crouch down (to pick up the bits of broken champagne flute)

----------


## Theremin

Seriph - picture of bath attached.  Going for chrome fittings throughout.  The bathroom will have a floor waste (it's being completely re-built).  We have got a period replica washstand/vanity and a modern toilet.  Separate shower will be tiled base with 3 solid walls and front sliding glass door.  Not doing much of it myself.  I painted the outside of the bath, and will paint the bathroom, but that's about it.

----------


## jackiew

> If there is no legal requirement as to the distance from the wall, then I figure it should be just far enough so my wife can get her hand in there for cleaning but close enough that I can't!

  
you want to be careful that she doesn't decide to do the cleaning using your face washer or toothbrush  :Smilie:

----------


## seriph1

mmmmmmmmm nice bath that   :Smilie:  
Glad youve chosen Chrome - it's the nearest thing to Nickel, other than nickel  
have you chosen the fittings yet and if so, what did you end up goping for? 
I have seen some killer taps in my time, the brits being the best ta makiing them in my opinion - have fun!   :Biggrin:

----------

